# Ebay down?



## Meccan (23. November 2005)

Hallo Leute ist Ebay down oder liegt es nur an meinen Rechner.

 Ich kann zwar auf die Seite und Suchen aber ich kann mir kein Angebot anschauen
 da kommt immer die Fehlerseite.
 Mal schauen wer das gleiche Problem hat.


 MFG Carl


----------



## Sinac (23. November 2005)

Bei mir läufts.


----------



## Meccan (23. November 2005)

hmm..komisch bei mir kommt immer

*Http/1.1 Service Unavailable*


----------



## ava99 (26. November 2005)

Hallo,

bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme 


Grüße
ava99


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. November 2005)

Man beachte das Datum: 23.11.05
Dass eBay so lang down ist, falls es denn down war, denn Sinac kam ja drauf, ist doch ein wenig unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Damals wo das Papst Auto verscherbelt wurde, waren die Server auch down, kam sogar im Fernsehen!

Aber das die eBay server einfach so zusammenbrechen könnt Ich mir nicht vorstellen, Ich bin öfters drauf!


MfG Alexander12


----------

